# Skunked at Buckeye



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

I just started getting back into fishing after a 15yr hiatus. Been to Buckeye 3 days in a row and have been shut down every time. Was using an Hj10 at the north shore the night it was snowing and slim was catching 11 eyes in 35 mins at Indian 😭 tried every retrieve I could think of. I even stuck a dollar bill on the end thinking I could buy a bite. Tried some swim baits on 1/8 oz heads, lipless crank, weightless fluke. Nothing. Went last night to Liebs at the boat ramp and was shut down again. Tonight a buddy and I went back to the north shore an hour before sunset and stayed until 6:30. I figured with it being over 48 hrs since the pressure started coming up the fish would be feeding again. Wrong! We got skunked yet again. My buddy hooked one eye and lost it at the shore. I lost my Hj10 in the corner on a snag 😭. About 5:00 we started snagging shad on every cast with the jerk baits. It was crazy. I've never seen that before. I bet we snagged over 20. One cast I snagged two at the same time 🤔🤨With there being so much shad it's no wonder they don't want my ugly husky jerk. I was asking everyone we ran into and it seems like nobody is catching any at Buckeye. Starting to think I should've just left the old pole gathering dust.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Seems like you caught a bunch of fish,just not what you wanted.

Some days I wish I could have at least snagged shad instead of nothing.

Also Indian is the number one saugeye lake in the state,possibly the country.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Try using a bluegill pattern for starters the fish have been feeding on them!!!!!! Then try working your bait in different ways. If you’re still not getting bites make a move and don’t be afraid to make a move.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Doug Steward of another list has mentioned bite has slowed way down at Buckeye.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye during the day is Jig (1/8oz) and plastic as well as blade baits. Retrieve in a "gentle" snap and maintain line tension as the lure falls Buckeye is for the most part a shallow lake so a lot of weight isn't needed and the lighter lures provide a slower fall. Buckeye at night is zero floation stick baits with long pause and sometime Joshy with a veeeery slow retrieve.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I know that during the shutdown in March a lot of fish were caught because a lot of guys had free time when the saugeye were spawning. In one of the spots there were no parking spots and guys were fishing shoulder to shoulder. It was a circus for sure. I'm not sure if that had effect on the saugeye population or not.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Kopfjager said:


> I just started getting back into fishing after a 15yr hiatus. Been to Buckeye 3 days in a row and have been shut down every time. Was using an Hj10 at the north shore the night it was snowing and slim was catching 11 eyes in 35 mins at Indian 😭 tried every retrieve I could think of. I even stuck a dollar bill on the end thinking I could buy a bite. Tried some swim baits on 1/8 oz heads, lipless crank, weightless fluke. Nothing. Went last night to Liebs at the boat ramp and was shut down again. Tonight a buddy and I went back to the north shore an hour before sunset and stayed until 6:30. I figured with it being over 48 hrs since the pressure started coming up the fish would be feeding again. Wrong! We got skunked yet again. My buddy hooked one eye and lost it at the shore. I lost my Hj10 in the corner on a snag 😭. About 5:00 we started snagging shad on every cast with the jerk baits. It was crazy. I've never seen that before. I bet we snagged over 20. One cast I snagged two at the same time 🤔🤨With there being so much shad it's no wonder they don't want my ugly husky jerk. I was asking everyone we ran into and it seems like nobody is catching any at Buckeye. Starting to think I should've just left the old pole gathering dust.


Don't feel bad alot of guys are struggling out there. I've had my share of bad nights out there. Wich is dissapointing because it was a great late spring for me an a couple friends out there. We had really really high hopes for this fall.
Now don't get me wrong there has been a fall bite,just not what I'm used to out there. I've had to extend the length of my trips to get the numbers I have caught. Size has also been lacking but that's to expected after 4 years of little to no stocking during the dam repair. Toss in the dam being wide open for almost the entire first year due to heavy rains. And on top of all of that in a couple spots that fish really school up in good in the fall there have been literally 100's of people shoulder to shoulder crammed into these small areas. And even some groups of friends pitching tents in these areas to keep the hot spot to them selves until they finally got told to take there tents down by the local wardens.
That lake has taken it's punches the last couple years. With all things considered it's still a good lake. And look for it to really rebound the next few years. If not sooner.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I know that during the shutdown in March a lot of fish were caught because a lot of guys had free time when the saugeye were spawning. In one of the spots there were no parking spots and guys were fishing shoulder to shoulder. It was a circus for sure. I'm not sure if that had effect on the saugeye population or not.


I was talking to an older gentleman there on the snowy night and he said he was out the week before and watched fish and game pull in their gill nets into 5 big tubs with over a hundred eyes in each one. He said there were even some pigs. He couldn't believe how many they pulled in. I wonder if there is a report on the number of fish they counted. 
I couldn't believe how many shad we were snagging.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Shortdrift said:


> Buckeye during the day is Jig (1/8oz) and plastic as well as blade baits. Retrieve in a "gentle" snap and maintain line tension as the lure falls Buckeye is for the most part a shallow lake so a lot of weight isn't needed and the lighter lures provide a slower fall. Buckeye at night is zero floation stick baits with long pause and sometime Joshy with a veeeery slow retrieve.


I'll have to try again next week. I have a wedding to shoot later today and I'll be busy processing the photos this weekend. I'll be up in Columbus on Alum Creek Dr towards Obetz on Tuesday. I wonder if there's a decent spot for fishing the river there. I used to work at the Shelly Co. quarry in Lockbourne. That place is chocked full of stripers and hybrids. Pretty much everything you can think of. A guy that used to work there had a picture in the control tower of him with a paddle fish taken from one of the lakes there.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Kopfjager said:


> I was talking to an older gentleman there on the snowy night and he said he was out the week before and watched fish and game pull in their gill nets into 5 big tubs with over a hundred eyes in each one. He said there were even some pigs. He couldn't believe how many they pulled in. I wonder if there is a report on the number of fish they counted.


Been there done that. We used to let people cruise along and watch from their boats, back in the day. I have no idea if this new breed of biologist would let you do that.

I will warn you it's pretty deflating to see how many fish and big fish are in all the lakes. Angler's would be even more frustrated to know they're there and still not be able to catch them. I doubt anyone would give you the exact counts. Mostly they are kept on working lift sheets and then over winter put into spreadsheets for analysis. I doubt anyone has a published report to show the public. Talk to the guys working the nets. There's a research office at Hebron Hatchery stop in some day (after covid- all offices are closed now) and chat with them. You can make a public information request, but that takes time. They are not hiding anything, there is just so large amount of data that it would be a full time job for several people to make up some form of document for public release. I think we all want our license money spent better ways. They will make results available if you ask. Stocking numbers are driven by several parameters that include results of these surveys, angler pressure and other factors. If the stocked fish aren't surviving that's a big minus.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Kopfjager said:


> I'll have to try again next week. I have a wedding to shoot later today and I'll be busy processing the photos this weekend. I'll be up in Columbus on Alum Creek Dr towards Obetz on Tuesday. I wonder if there's a decent spot for fishing the river there. I used to work at the Shelly Co. quarry in Lockbourne. That place is chocked full of stripers and hybrids. Pretty much everything you can think of. A guy that used to work there had a picture in the control tower of him with a paddle fish taken from one of the lakes there.


If levels are right,greenlawn is always worth the shot!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If levels are right,greenlawn is always worth the shot!


Shhhh that spot is all fished out except the fish with three eyes


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Kopfjager said:


> I was talking to an older gentleman there on the snowy night and he said he was out the week before and watched fish and game pull in their gill nets into 5 big tubs with over a hundred eyes in each one. He said there were even some pigs. He couldn't believe how many they pulled in. I wonder if there is a report on the number of fish they counted.
> I couldn't believe how many shad we were snagging.


That was Mike- ALLBRAID here on OGF you spoke to.

I think in 5 or 6 trips now i have 4 fish to show for it. last night I saw 7 caught and I didnt catch the first one. gotta keep your lure wet and keep trying.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

93stratosfishnski said:


> That was Mike- ALLBRAID here on OGF you spoke to.
> 
> I think in 5 or 6 trips now i have 4 fish to show for it. last night I saw 7 caught and I didnt catch the first one. gotta keep your lure wet and keep trying.


Were you there too? I talked to a guy about fishing the damn at Philo. I hope I can start catching some soon.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If levels are right,greenlawn is always worth the shot!


Where would that be at? Is that a park?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Kopfjager said:


> Were you there too? I talked to a guy about fishing the damn at Philo. I hope I can start catching some soon.


No but he told me the same story and we fish together alot. Greenlawn is just south of downtown, look at greenlawn ave as it goes over the scioto. Pretty muddy today.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

93stratosfishnski said:


> No but he told me the same story and we fish together alot. Greenlawn is just south of downtown, look at greenlawn ave as it goes over the scioto. Pretty muddy today.


I found the spot on the map. It's the low head dam below the brewery district. Which side is the access on? It looks like there's access to both sides from the Audubon park and the fires station side too.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

@93stratosfishnski also, I'm up at Buckeye a good bit. Maybe I'll run into you up there. Like wearing a bright green jacket or a black parka and furry hood. 😂


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Fishing at greenlawn is feast or famine. Mostly depends on conditions like the flow and turbidity. I would recommend using tackle heavier than regular bass gear. There can be large fish in there time to time that can break you off. I would also invest in a pair of warm waders and practice wading during the day when the water is low. It'll give you a good idea of the layout so you have the confidence to wade at night when the water is higher. It's also not in a very good part of town fyi. You always fish from the bank if it's not too crowded.

Last year I was down in Philo, I tried fishing at the dam but I saw there was construction and it looked like they weren't even close to being finished.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Found 11 last nite but they all was this size... I need big fish in my life. Prolly should go hit the lawn


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Fishing at greenlawn is feast or famine. Mostly depends on conditions like the flow and turbidity. I would recommend using tackle heavier than regular bass gear. There can be large fish in there time to time that can break you off. I would also invest in a pair of warm waders and practice wading during the day when the water is low. It'll give you a good idea of the layout so you have the confidence to wade at night when the water is higher. It's also not in a very good part of town fyi. You always fish from the bank if it's not too crowded.
> 
> Last year I was down in Philo, I tried fishing at the dam but I saw there was construction and it looked like they weren't even close to being finished.


My dad fished Greenlawn most of his life. I think just about every fish ohio badge he had was earned there at the dam. He had pictures of most of those fish he caught hanging in the bait shop on front street. He caught a carp there that was all most as long as he was tall. Yep, good memories from Greenlawn.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

At the lawn right now. Water seems pretty high. Came down under the bridge. Lots of homeless down here 😬


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Yuuup too sketchy for me with no one else around. Also the water is way too high. Lost 3 jigs in 9 casts.🤦


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Kopfjager said:


> Yuuup too sketchy for me with no one else around. Also the water is way too high. Lost 3 jigs in 9 casts.🤦


Most of those homeless are harmless. I would practice watching the gages on the usgs website. I would recommend not fishing anything more than 1200 cfs for greenlawn.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

That place is a jig graveyard. I would recommend mostly throwing jerkbaits, crankbaits, swimbaits and trap baits. Jigs do work there just be prepared to sacrifice some to the saugeye gods. Be aware that everybody and their brother fishes with joshys there so they aren't as effective as with other places.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Kopfjager said:


> At the lawn right now. Water seems pretty high. Came down under the bridge. Lots of homeless down here 😬


Dad would give the fish he caught to those homeless, dad called them the bridge people. Hope you had some luck.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Sgirl said:


> Dad would give the fish he caught to those homeless, dad called them the bridge people. Hope you had some luck.


Had I caught any they could've had them. I had to drive back to Zanesville. They had a whole village set up on the other side of the river complete with a campfire. I was over by the fire department.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Sad that people have to live out in the cold like that! We were homeless at one time through no fault of our own.
It's SO HARD!! Be kind, respectful and generous. We're all God's children!


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

TClark said:


> Sad that people have to live out in the cold like that! We were homeless at one time through no fault of our own.
> It's SO HARD!! Be kind, respectful and generous. We're all God's children!


I wasn't mean to them. All I said was there was a lot of homeless people there. I felt uncomfortable being there by myself, not in public view, with nobody knowing where I was. I decided that it was better that I remove myself from the situation. I've always helped when and where I can. I've bought many a gift card for individuals camped out in areas so they could buy food. I've personally taken clothing, tents, and tarps to homeless people. I've unfortunately also been in a very bad situation doing such where I was threatened. Until just this Sunday I worked at a residential unit for 6 years, full-time, that houses homeless people regularly. I worked with many personally. It is sad they were out in the cold like that. Don't think that I was taking bad about them. Buuuuut anyways, fish-6: me-0😭


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I tried it tonight. Did a lot of spot hopping. Caught three legal fish on smithwicks. My two smaller fish were around 16”. Threw them back because there is not much meat on them. Ther one I took home was a big hen that was pushing 24”. Was frustrating with the cold weather. Eyes kept freezing on my guides. Lost a good fish when it started pulling line on iced guides with braided line. Not many casting days left.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

This weekend should be a good one with the low pressure moving in and these couple days of warmth. Hopefully they'll be biting! Keep the lines tight!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Careful to any one taking a boat out. A friend just sent me a message they took the lake down an extra 10" due to some repairs that need done.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

It's so low right now. A guy was losing his boat at the north shore when I got there tonight and his depth alarm was going off at two feet about 50 yards of the ramp. Dead calm, no wind, no bites. Ran a hj10, a 2.75" Joshy slim's bait, and a drop shot rig. No luck. 🤦 There also ice in the corner at the ramp and peer wall.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

You could give wills creek a try. The spillway is a sleeper saugeye spot. There are good numbers with some fish being pretty good sized. It's also pretty close to zanesville.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Snookhunter52 said:


> You could give wills creek a try. The spillway is a sleeper saugeye spot. There are good numbers with some fish being pretty good sized. It's also pretty close to zanesville.


I was there the first day I started fishing again. Haven't been for 15yrs. About 3 weeks ago. The temperature was still pretty hi. Water was about 50. I've been fishing the Dillon spillway and Dillon falls but still haven't gotten a single bite anywhere. I wonder how Will's is at night. People keep saying the water wasn't cold enough for saugeye but it seems like it's skipped the 40s and went straight to the 30s. If I had a boat I'd be at Ellis dam but c'est la vie. I'm about to hang it up again.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I've had lots of success fishing at Wills Creeks when i went to school at Muskingum. Honestly I haven't had success at dillon for a long time. That place is always loaded with bait and all the fish odnr stocks gets dumped out every spring.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

They sure do. Look at these totals for Dillon for the past five years. Yet nooooo saugeye to be had.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

If you fish the muskingum in zanesville and catch saugeye they mostly came from Dillon. The problem is that the muskingum has been virtually unfishable for several years with the rain. I tried to fish the dam in philo several last year but couldn't because of the construction for the new bridge. I wonder if they have finished it yet. I would like to try it next year when I move back to Columbus.

If you ever try wills creek there are some huge drum and flatheads below the dam. Those fish are always a nice surprise. I have never fished there at night though.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Snookhunter52 said:


> If you fish the muskingum in zanesville and catch saugeye they mostly came from Dillon. The problem is that the muskingum has been virtually unfishable for several years with the rain. I tried to fish the dam in philo several last year but couldn't because of the construction for the new bridge. I wonder if they have finished it yet. I would like to try it next year when I move back to Columbus.
> 
> If you ever try wills creek there are some huge drum and flatheads below the dam. Those fish are always a nice surprise. I have never fished there at night though.


The dam at the Y Bridge has been under heavy water for the past couple weeks. They did finish the bridge at Philo and just dropped half of the old bridge yesterday morning. They're blowing the other half Tuesday. The reports I was getting out of there is there aren't any fish biting from there down to Mcconnelsville.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Buckeye is one foot lower then winter pool. Fishing was just getting back to pre- dam and now this. Big chance of a major kill if they don't raise the levels soon. On the plus side it will freeze quick but the fish will all be in the few deep spots. Got a visual in my head of 30 people surrounding one hole. They never let it get boring around here.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Sgirl said:


> Buckeye is one foot lower then winter pool. Fishing was just getting back to pre- dam and now this. Big chance of a major kill if they don't raise the levels soon. On the plus side it will freeze quick but the fish will all be in the few deep spots. Got a visual in my head of 30 people surrounding one hole. They never let it get boring around here.


Yeah, it's bad right now. Good news is you can pick a lot of lures of the riprap 😂. I'm about to wade out to get my hj10 I lost last week. Seriously though, I hope the rain this weekend brings it back up. They need to get it back to winter pool.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Sgirl said:


> Buckeye is one foot lower then winter pool. Fishing was just getting back to pre- dam and now this. Big chance of a major kill if they don't raise the levels soon. On the plus side it will freeze quick but the fish will all be in the few deep spots. Got a visual in my head of 30 people surrounding one hole. They never let it get boring around here.


They are doing some work on the old Erie canal that is in Millersport also they are putting in a new Kayak and small boat ramp in thornport Both projects are ahead of schedule afterwords they are raising the lake back up to normal winter poll. I don’t feel there will be a major Fishkill in winter time that usually happens in the summer with the heat.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> They are doing some work on the old Erie canal that is in Millersport also they are putting in a new Kayak and small boat ramp in thornport Both projects are ahead of schedule afterwords they are raising the lake back up to normal winter poll. I don’t feel there will be a major Fishkill in winter time that usually happens in the summer with the heat.


And even when it happens in the summer it's usually over hyped by the media. "Huge fish kill at buckeye lake" only to find out they filmed a northeast corner of the lake after a 2 day south west blow. In the spring or summer usually after or near when a lot of fish are spawning and stressed anyways...


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And even when it happens in the summer it's usually over hyped by the media. "Huge fish kill at buckeye lake" only to find out they filmed a northeast corner of the lake after a 2 day south west blow. In the spring or summer usually after or near when a lot of fish are spawning and stressed anyways...


I been here since 64, there has been major kill more then a few times and there has been in the winter also. Less water means less oxygen. People right on the lake should know what's normal and abnormal and they really have nothing to gain by hyping it up. I feel like there should be a little warning before such drastic changes in the water levels but that's the state for you. Paul at ODNR said this had something to do with leakage this past summer. Did not really go into where but he also said something about the new addition. Hopefully all will be great by spring and they get the low water situation taken care of. Lot's of money spent around the lake this year on boat repair and no one likes that!


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I know a lot of guys like Buckeye and do well there, I am not one of those guys ! lol I always fish from a boat and even went as far one day after getting skunked to spend 2 hours just cruising around the lake watching the fish finder looking to mark structure. The bottom looked like a basketball court just flat and next to no structure what so ever. Not good for a structure fisherman like me, I dont even know where to start now when I go up. Anyway a white 3.5 big joshy is the only thing I have ever caught them on there. Good luck !


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Buckeye is mostly dependent on near shore structure such as permanent docks, points, inlets and bays. You also need to pay attention to how runoff and wind creates current. 2.75 joshy's, suspending rogues, size 10 husky jerks and x rap size 8 will work. Mostly bright colors work for me: chartreuse, orange and red.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

There is also other structures that come in to play with the lily pads There are old beds and there is cranberry marsh also there is a couple rock piles out in the Main lake. One of them has a buoy on it marketing Four counties and a few other things that really will not amount to a hill of beans.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

stanimals2 said:


> I know a lot of guys like Buckeye and do well there, I am not one of those guys ! lol I always fish from a boat and even went as far one day after getting skunked to spend 2 hours just cruising around the lake watching the fish finder looking to mark structure. The bottom looked like a basketball court just flat and next to no structure what so ever. Not good for a structure fisherman like me, I dont even know where to start now when I go up. Anyway a white 3.5 big joshy is the only thing I have ever caught them on there. Good luck !


Do you ever come to the south side of the lake?
There are a few good spots.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Sgirl said:


> I been here since 64, there has been major kill more then a few times and there has been in the winter also. Less water means less oxygen. People right on the lake should know what's normal and abnormal and they really have nothing to gain by hyping it up. I feel like there should be a little warning before such drastic changes in the water levels but that's the state for you. Paul at ODNR said this had something to do with leakage this past summer. Did not really go into where but he also said something about the new addition. Hopefully all will be great by spring and they get the low water situation taken care of. Lot's of money spent around the lake this year on boat repair and no one likes that!


What do you mean by boat repair. An are the boat ramps useable. Thanks 😀


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

1BassHunter you are wrong lake as no rocks and no other structure in it.But on the other hand it's a good Catfish lake.
You must be drinking your Bathwater again! lol


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

skywayvett said:


> You must be drinking your Bathwater again! lol


John, I’m thinking it’s what in that bath water I’ve been drinking


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Jim white said:


> What do you mean by boat repair. An are the boat ramps useable. Thanks 😀


Mostly props but there was complaints about boat damage pretty much all summer. I'm not sure about the ramps as low as the water is it may be frozen. I haven't been on the north side of the lake for a month or so but here on the south side the ramp was still useable right before Christmas but water levels are very low.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sgirl said:


> Do you ever come to the south side of the lake?
> There are a few good spots.


yes now that Fairfield beach ramps are back open thats where I usually launch and do fish over around the marina some


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

stanimals2 said:


> yes now that Fairfield beach ramps are back open thats where I usually launch and do fish over around the marina some


So the ramps are still usable


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Jim white said:


> So the ramps are still usable


No. Least not from another source who posts on a Facebook group.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Hey Rob. Can u reach out for me. Do u have my #. not sure how to reach u on this new format.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Kopfjager - When did you fish the dam at Philo? I have fished it several times growing up but haven't fished it for about 15 years. I lived in Philo up until second grade and all my relatives live around there so I used to fish it a lot. Had to go back for a funeral two weeks ago and got to drive across the new bridge.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> Hey Rob. Can u reach out for me. Do u have my #. not sure how to reach u on this new format.


I will give you a call


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Snyd said:


> Kopfjager - When did you fish the dam at Philo? I have fished it several times growing up but haven't fished it for about 15 years. I lived in Philo up until second grade and all my relatives live around there so I used to fish it a lot. Had to go back for a funeral two weeks ago and got to drive across the new bridge.


Last time I fished it was Christmas eve. I grew up in Duncan Falls.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Finally broke the skunk tonight! I headed to the north shore after work and dead sticked a 21" beauty. She hit about 3 foot off the bank. I caught two more on a 3.25" Joshy in slim's bait color. They were just under limit. Unfortunately I had to turn the big girl back since I didn't have anything to take her home in. Good juju I hope.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice one! I've fished Buckeye about 3 times and got skunked on all 3 trips. So, I sure don't have it figured out! lol


----------

